# Кнопочный аккордеон "Weltmeister"



## sgoryachih (23 Ноя 2013)

Всем привет! У кого такой или подобный инструмент, подскажите, пожалуйста, сколько он весит. Насколько удобно играть на нем стоя?
http://25.img.avito.st/640x480/418904025.jpg


----------

